# صور من قلب الحدث .. حريق بكنيسة القديسين بطرس وبولس بشبين الكوم



## Coptic Adel (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*حريق بكنيسة القديسين بطرس وبولس**
 
*​ *كتبها شريف رمزي المحامي - الأقباط الأحرارا*

*من داخل الكنيسة المنكوبة:*


*الأقباط الأحرار فى قلب الحدث لموافاتكم بكل التفاصيل..*


*فور إفادتنا بحريق كنيسة القديسين بطرس وبولس بشبين الكوم  وهو الخبر الذى وافانا به - القس أنطونيوس وجيه -كاهن الكنيسة ، توجهنا على الفورالى مكان الحادث ، وشاهدنا بأنفسنا احتراق الكنيسة الذى أتى على محتوياتها بالداخل بشكل شِبه كامل ...*


*شهود العيان من خدام الكنيسة والعمال 
*

*الذين شاركوا فى الإطفاء يؤكدون :*



*الماس الكهربائى برىء من تُهمة حرق كنيستنا اللوحة الرئيسية لتوزيع الكهرباء كانت (مُعطلة) تماماً، ولازالت بحالتها لم تتأثر حتى بالحريق** أما صُحف الكذب والتضليل فقد إستبقت  تقارير المعمل الجنائى وسارعت إلى إلقاء المسئولية على "الماس الكهربائى" ! !** !*
​*
*​ *آثار الحريق داخل الكنيسة

*​ *






*​ *





*​ *





*​ *





*​ *





*​ *





*​ *





*​ *










*​ *





*​ *



*


*الكنيسة من الداخل قبل الحريق*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ *



*


*



*


*ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## man4truth (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يرحم


----------



## Ferrari (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*
ما احنا نصلى يا ربنا يهديهم 

يا يخدهم ويريحنا منهم ومن اطهضاتهم لينا

لان كدة حرام وكفاية ظلم بقى

صاحب الكنيسة يتصرف فى كل ايد اتمددت وخربت فيها

شكراً على الموضوع
*​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يسامحهم


حرق بيت من بيت الرب هو جريمة شنيعة فياريت نصلي اني ربنا يرحمهم


لان ما يسلاقونه من عقاب ليس ببسيط او هين 


لذلك التمس ان نطلب لهم الرحمة


والرب يعطينا قوة الاحتمال والمحبة


شكرا لطرح الموضوع


الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (12 سبتمبر 2009)

كيرياليسون



كيرياليسون



كرياليسون​


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 سبتمبر 2009)

man4truth قال:


> ربنا يرحم



ربنا يستجيب

شكرا لمرورك اخي
​


ferrari قال:


> *
> ما احنا نصلى يا ربنا يهديهم
> 
> يا يخدهم ويريحنا منهم ومن اطهضاتهم لينا
> ...



النهاية قربت خلاص

كفاية لحد كده ظلم واضطهاد

شكرا لمرورك فيراري
​


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 سبتمبر 2009)

coptic man قال:


> ربنا يسامحهم
> 
> 
> حرق بيت من بيت الرب هو جريمة شنيعة فياريت نصلي اني ربنا يرحمهم
> ...



*اكيد يا مينا

حرق بيت ربنا ورفات القديسين مش هايمر مرور الكرام

وربنا هايرد عليهم في اقرب فرصة

شكرا لمرورك*
​


النهيسى قال:


> كيرياليسون
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*يارب ارحم

شكرا لمرورك
*​


----------



## yousteka (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## BITAR (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*بربر *
*وهمج*
*وغير*
* قادرين*
*على*
*قبول*
*الاخر*
*ربنا يهديهم*​


----------



## راشي (13 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا بجد ومش عارفه ليه الاذي دا دي الكنيسة دي بالذات لسة مبنية قريب جدا 
استفاد اية اللي عمل كدا؟؟؟؟؟
لا واللي يغيظ انهم بيقولوا ماس كهربي حرااااااااااااااااااااااام
ربنا يحمي كنيستة وشعبة​


----------



## DODY2010 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا مووووووووجودكلمة البابا واكيد ربنا مش هيسيب بيته يتحرق ويسكت وربنا يرحم الماس الكهربائي مظلوم دائما معاهم


----------



## Coptic Adel (14 سبتمبر 2009)

bitar قال:


> *بربر *
> *وهمج*
> *وغير*
> * قادرين*
> ...



فعلا الناس دي مش هاتتغير

لان دي تعاليم دينهم وبيطبقوها

ربنا يتصرف

شكرا لمرورك بيتر
​


راشي قال:


> ربنا يرحمنا بجد ومش عارفه ليه الاذي دا دي الكنيسة دي بالذات لسة مبنية قريب جدا
> استفاد اية اللي عمل كدا؟؟؟؟؟
> لا واللي يغيظ انهم بيقولوا ماس كهربي حرااااااااااااااااااااااام
> ربنا يحمي كنيستة وشعبة​



استفادوا ان الكنيسة اتحرقت

لانهم شياطين والشياطين بيخافوا من ظهور الصليب

 علي قبة اي كنيسة

كل حاجة معمول حسابها لو حريق يبقي ماس

 لو تكسير يبقي السبب فيها المسيحين , الخ

ربنا يتصرف 

شكرا لمرورك راشي
​


dody2010 قال:


> ربنا مووووووووجودكلمة البابا واكيد ربنا مش هيسيب بيته يتحرق ويسكت وربنا يرحم الماس الكهربائي مظلوم دائما معاهم




ربنا موجود وقادر يتصرف

شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## الأمبراطور (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الصور مش ظاهرة عندى .. بس انا شوفتها قبل كدا 

ومفيش داعى لتقليب المواجع 

بس موضوع الماس الكهربائى كدبة قيلت بعد الحريق بثوانى كالعادة يعنى

وحسب معوماتى من ناس هناك إن لوحات الكهرباء سليمة

وكانو بإنتظار تقرير المعمل الجنائى .. حد فيكم عرف نتيجتة ؟؟


----------



## هاني فون (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا موجود


----------



## zezza (14 سبتمبر 2009)

رحمتك يا رب ايه البشاعة دى 
صاحب الكنيسة اللى حارسها قادر ياخد حقه و يحمى ولاده 
شكرا على الخبر الموجع


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يرحم
بس مفيش صور ظاهرة
شكرا اخى على الموضوع​


----------



## GogoRagheb (16 سبتمبر 2009)

افنوتى ناى نان 
( اللهم ارحمنا )​


----------



## sara A (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا*

*ولنتذكر وعد الرب الصادق الأمين*

*أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها*


----------



## noraa (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد   ربنا  قادر يرحمنا


----------



## Coptic Adel (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الأمبراطور قال:


> الصور مش ظاهرة عندى .. بس انا شوفتها قبل كدا
> 
> ومفيش داعى لتقليب المواجع
> 
> ...



اكيد تم تقييد الحادث ضد الماس الكهربائي :hlp:
​


هاني فون قال:


> ربنا موجود



بالتأكيد , المسيح يمد يده لنا
​


zezza قال:


> رحمتك يا رب ايه البشاعة دى
> صاحب الكنيسة اللى حارسها قادر ياخد حقه و يحمى ولاده
> شكرا على الخبر الموجع



هذه من سلسلة بشاعة الاظلام واضطهاد كل الشعوب

ربنا يرحم
​


----------



## Coptic Adel (21 سبتمبر 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> ربنا يرحم
> بس مفيش صور ظاهرة
> شكرا اخى على الموضوع​



انتظر التحميل وستري نتاج الفعل الاظلامي في بيت ربنا
​


gogoragheb قال:


> افنوتى ناى نان
> ( اللهم ارحمنا )​



يارب ارحم
​


sara a قال:


> *ربنا يرحمنا*
> 
> *ولنتذكر وعد الرب الصادق الأمين*
> 
> *أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها*



نعم فأبواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها وستبقي الكنيسة تمجد اسم الرب
​ 


noraa قال:


> بجد   ربنا  قادر يرحمنا



يارب ارحم
​


----------



## @JOJO@ (2 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يتصرف فيهم


----------



## monmooon (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا موجود
الله قادر ان يغير قلوبهم 
ويسامحهم ويرحمنا ويحافظ علي شعبه  ​*


----------

